# Geschwür an der Schwanzflosse



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Hallo,

einer meiner Kois hat seit Jahren ein Geschwür an der Schwanzflosse, letztes Jahr ist es besonders gewachsen.
Ein Fisch-Doc hat gemeint, ich solle es rausschneiden.

Es ist hart und knorpelig, geht durch die Flosse durch. (siehe Bild)

Was meint ihr dazu? Was ist das und soll ich wiklich schneiden?

Will ihn behandeln bevor ich ihn in den neuen, grossen Teich umsetze.


Über einen kürzlichen Koi-Todesfall habe ich in der Rubrik "Tiere" berichtet, habe gerade festgestellt, dass es die falsche Rubrik ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Hallo Thomas, 
normalerweise kein Problem, dieses Geschwür zu entfernen, aber es ist schon ziemlich nah am Flossenansatz. Du schreibst, dass die Fische in einen größeren Teich umgesetzt werden. 
Ich sehe da ein anderes Problem: 
Der Shusui mit auf dem Bild hat rötlich-entzündete und abstehende Zeilschuppen, was auf Bakterien im Wasser schliessen läßt, zumal Dein anderer Koi noch nicht all zu lange tot ist. 
Beobachte das Geschwür und wenn es sich der Schwanzwurzel noch mehr nähert, dann schneide es heraus. Der Flossenstrahl ansich sollte wieder nachwachsen. 
Ich würde, wenn's geht die Koi erst in den anderen Teich umsetzen und dann, bei wärmeren Wassertemperaturen dieses Geschwür entfernen. 
Dem Shusui sprühst Du Propolis drauf, dann wird der wieder.   

Mal sehen, wie's weiter geht. 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

Hallo r.t.,

danke für die Antwort.

Das Foto ist vom letzten Sommer, die entzündeten Zeilschuppen sind unterdessen vollkommen ok, der gestorbene Koi hatte keinerlei äußere Krankheitsmerkmale.

Ich hatte vor, das Geschwür rauszuschneiden und diesen Koi erstmal im kleinen Teich zu lassen, da habe ich auch besseren Zugriff.

Wo bekomme ich Propolis her?


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

Hallo Thomas, 
ich denke, diese Seiten könnten Dir behilflich sein. 

http://www.paulskoiseite.de/koiop.shtml




Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

Hallo r.t.,

danke, die Seiten sind wirklich sehr informativ!
Werde sie mal in Ruhe studieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

Hallo Thomas, 

Übrigens, nach dem entfernen würde ich den Fisch nicht gleich wieder in den Teich setzen, denn Du mußt die Wunde fast täglich mit Wundsalbe behandeln, damit keine Entzündung entsteht. Am Besten in ein Becken, wo Du ihn leicht und ohne Stress rausnehmen kannst. 
Wärmeres Wasser beschleunigt die Wundheilung enorm. 
Im Teich wird die Wundsalbe erfahrungsgemäß nicht lange am Fisch halten, da die anderen Koi sie ablutschen.   
Wenn die Schnittstelle einen weißen Rand bekommt, kann der Fisch in den Teich zurück. 
Mach Fotos wenn Du das Geschwür entfernst. Du siehst, so ein Fotobeitrag kann evtl. mal wieder jemanden helfen, der ein änliches Problem bei einem Fisch hat. 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

ok, danke, werde versuchen alles richtig zu machen.

Man hängt ja schon an seinen Tieren - auch wenn das der hässlichste Koi ist, den ich je gesehen habe!     8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

aah - noch was:

Wie ihr sehen könnt, hat das eigentliche Geschwür einen hellen Hof, der bis dich an die Schwanzfloassenwurzel reicht.

Soll ich mich beim Schneiden auf das Geschwür beschränken, oder den Hof mit rausschneiden?


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

Hallo Thomas, 
da habe ich aber schon viel hässlichere Fische gesehen. 
Richtung Flossenansatz nur das Geschwür. 
Richtung Flossenende alles, denn die abgetrennten Flossenstrahle wachsen sowieso nicht mehr zusammen. Von der abgeschnittenen Stelle aus wächst der Flossenstrahl wieder nach. Ein Knick wird bleiben und lange dauern kann sowas auch. 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Hallo r.t.,

ok, danke, mache ich so!

Salbe bekomme ich in der Apotheke?
Bestimmtes Produkt? Antibiotisch und wasserfest?

Darf's auch was von Ratiopharm sein?  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

*Geschwür*

Hallo temesvari
Da es sich mit Sicherheit um eine Bakterielle Entzündung handelt
wirst Du um eine Antibiotica Behandlung nicht herrum kommen.
Pro Kg Fisch 0,2 ml in den Schwanzmuskel spritzen.
Außerdem würde ich am Tier nichts schneiden oder entfernen ohne das Tier zu betäuben.
Und wenn, dann nicht nur das Geschwür sondern das faule angegriffene Gewebe auch ,sonst bekommst Du keine ruhe. 

mfg luap


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Luap, 
bist Du Tierarzt? 
Kannst doch nicht einfach einen Laien da rumspritzen lassen.   
Das sieht auch nicht nach bakterieller Entzündung aus. 
Ich sehe nichts entzündetes. 
Das ist eine Flossenverpilzung. 
Ich faß es nicht. 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

hallo r.t
Natürlich hast Du recht   einen Laien sollte man nicht Spritzen lassen ,
aber ein Laie sollte an einem Tier außer Füttern sowoiso nichts machen.
Aber mit halbherzigkeiten ist dem Tier nicht geholfen.
"Zur Verpilzung."So eine Verpilzung habe ich noch nie gesehen. :? 
mfg luap


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,

eine Verpilzung oder bakterielle Entzündung würde ich (als Laie)    anhand der Beschaffenheit des Geschwürs eigentlich ausschliessen.
Es ist knorpelhart und schon etwa 3 Jahre alt.
Es sei denn, es gibt Verpilzungen, die hart werden.

Bin am Überlegen, ob ich nicht lieber einen Fachmann ran lasse.
Ist da jemand in meiner Nähe?


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

@ all
Was mir in fast allen Foren auf und missfällt.
Ja ja ich weis immer diese nörgle.
Ein Fischfreund hat mit seinem Tier Probleme,Krankheit oder ähnlich.Er fragt also in einem Forum um Rat.
Da ist es so schon fast unmöglich eine gute Ferndiagnose zu stellen.Besser wäre es wenn ein Bild 
ins Forum gestellt würde.Ist hier der Fall.
Nun zu dem was ich nicht gut finde,es werden Ratschläge gegeben die in den meisten Fällen
 aufs gesundbeten rauslaufen.
Wenn einer dann mal einen Rat gibt der auch eine Narkose und auch eine Antibiotika spritze beinhaltet,
dann wird gleich gefragt (biste ein Tierarzt)oder wie kannste einem Laien zu einer Spritze raten.
Ja zu was soll man denn dann raten? zum Zusehen oder zum gesundbeten?
Eines schon mal von vorne weg.Wenn jemand keine Ahnung von seinen gehaltenen Tieren hat so soll er am besten seine Finger
von einer Behandlung lassen und einen Fachmann zu rate ziehen.Ich sage extra Fachmann,denn nicht jeder Tierarzt ist in Sachen Fische ein Fachmann
Aber ich halte es für grundfalsch ein Tier nur halbherzig zu behandeln.
Es ist ja auch nicht nur das Dürfen sondern vor allen Dingen das Wissen und Können eine Grundvoraussetzung um einem 
Tier eine optimale Behandlung zu kommen zu lassen.
Aber das reicht ja noch lange nicht aus, man benötigt auch  die notwendigen Mittel für(Narkose,Salben und Tinkturen)
und auch die speziellen Schneid und Trennutensilien.
Darum bin ich der Meinung wenn schon ein Rat dann bitteschön so das er auch dem Tier hilft.
Und wenn ich als Tierhalter meine, der Behandlung nicht gewachsen zu sein oder meine Mittel die zur verfügung stehen 
nicht ausreichen.Dann ist es immer besser Finger weg von den Tieren.
So ,das war es von mir zu dem Thema
mfg luap


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Paul, Benny, Luap oder wie auch immer ... 

irgendwann langt's dann ... 



			
				luap schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> Was mir in fast allen Foren auf und missfällt.
> ...
> Wenn einer dann mal einen Rat gibt der auch eine Narkose und auch eine Antibiotika spritze beinhaltet,
> dann wird gleich gefragt (biste ein Tierarzt)oder wie kannste einem Laien zu einer Spritze raten.



es ist erstaunlich, mit welcher Penetranz selbsternannte "Fachleute" denen über das Maul fahren wollen, die es wagen, nach der tatsächlichen Kompetenz zu fragen. Für einen interessierten Laien wie Dich gelten die gleichen Regeln und Vorschriften, wie für jeden anderen Tierhalter auch. In Bezug auf die Empfehlung und den Einsatz von Antibiotika, soweit verschreibungspflichtig, greift das Arzneimittelgesetz (  ). Vielleicht verrätst Du dem staunenden Publikum bei Gelegenheit, wie Du ohne Tierarzt an ein injektionsfähiges Antibiotikum kommst. Wenn es dumm läuft, steht dann irgendwann jemand mit einem Durchsuchungsbefehl in Deiner Tür und stellt anschließend die TA-Praxis bzw. Apotheke auf den Kopf, die Dir diese Mittel überlassen hat, ohne daß ein TA sich den behandelten Fisch angesehen hat. 

Bevor Du also weiter den Hobby-Tierarzt miemst, liest Du vielleicht unter dem angegebenen Link spätestens ab § 43 ff mal aufmerksam, was zulässig und was illegal ist. Könnte Dir und Deinem TA vielleicht einigen Kummer ersparen. 

Anschließend empfehle ich Dir weiterhin, mal diesen Link anzuklicken: 

Die deutlich schlechtere Resistenzsituation bei Zierfischen geht nicht zuletzt auf das Konto zahlreicher Laien, die auch mal den Tierarzt spielen wollen. Du darfst Dir sicher sein, daß tatsächliche Fachtierärzte dieses Problem längst erkann haben und ggf. auch mal einem dieser Quacksalber auf die Finger hauen werden, wenn er sich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnt. 

Was auf dem Foto im Umfeld des Geschwüres zu sehen ist, sieht übrigens herzlich wenig nach einer baktriellen Infektion aus. Neben vergleichsweise harmlosen Ektoparasiten kann es eine noch harmlosere Häufung von Granulozyten im Umfeld des Geschwüres sein. Ein Fachtierarzt  für Fische könnte Dir hier sicher kompetenteren Rat geben. 

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

*...*

Guten Morgen liebe Zaungäste,

tut ihr mir beide einen Gefallen, Lars und Paul ? Tragt eure Streitereien bitte irgendwo anders aus,von mir aus per E-Mail oder in einem anderen Forum, aber nicht hier .... denn irgendwoher kenne ich diese Wortgefechte und den Scherbenhaufen, der zuletzt hinterlassen wurde, hat gereicht ! Ernsthafte Diskussionen ja, gerne auch als Gästeposting, trotz eurem offiziellen Abschied hier aus dem Forum, Zoffereien nein !

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Admin

Hi Lars und Paul

ich verfolge sehr gespannt die Ratschläge bezüglich der Operation des Koi , worum es in diesem Beitrag nun mal geht . Ich weiss , das Paul seine Fische sellbst behandelt und dies vermutlich auch kann , trotzdem find ich diese Aussage von Lars sehr intressant , ich sellbst spielte nämlich auch schon mit dem Gedanken , einen Flossenstrahl zu entfernen , welcher entzündet war . Dieses mit dem Antibiotika war mir leider nicht bewusst , danke Lars , werde meine Finger von solchen Dingen dann doch besser lassen . 
Wenn man nun mal wieder Angst um Streitereien hatt und solche Themen nicht mehr discutieren soll , nun denn , auch gut .


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

@ Administrator nur eine Antwort Emotionslos
------------------------------------------------
Lars 
bist Du oder tust Du so Weltfremd.
Jeder Arzt und jede Apo wird Dir Antibiotika verkaufen
Baytrill oder sonstiges wenn Du sagst,(wenn überhaubt gefragt wird)
Ich möchte meinen Koi darin baden der ist krank.
Ob du es nun auch spritzt  oder nur zum Baden nimmst das bleibt dahingestellt.
Ausserdem wer es nicht kann soll es lassen,das sage ich immer.
Aber wenn einer behandeln will,dann richtig und nicht nur ein bisschen
oder den Fachmann holen.Und noch eins ich erhebe keinen Anspruch darauf
 ein selbst ernannter Tierarzt zu sein.Aber mit ein wenig rumkratzen
 ist den Tier nicht geholfen.Resistenzen kommen in der Regel ua.daher das nur einmal
 und nicht eine Kur gespritz wurde.
 Aber letzentlich muß jeder selbst entscheiden ob und wie er behandelt.
Darum ist ein Forum da, jeder kann für sich entscheiden ob und welchem Rat er befolgt.
Wie Du weist ist es mit einer Spitze nicht getan,auch wenn der TA da war. Er wird fragen,
 trauen sie sich zu morgen und in 2 Tagen eine Spitze selber zu setzen wenn ja, läßt er Dir
 genug A da und du kannst munter selber behandeln.
Es wird immer mehrere Meinungen zu einer Sache geben und das ist gut so.In der Stadt schneller als 50 zu fahren ist auch verboten 

mfg paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte hier keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen.

Ich hoffe hier nur auf Ratschläge, und mir ist bewusst, dass eine Ferndiagnose immer sehr schwierig ist.
Ich bin Dankfür für die bisherigen Tipps, zeigen sie mir doch, dass das alles nicht so ohne ist. Aber ich habe nun eine Basis.
Entscheiden, was ich mache, muss immer noch ich selbst (Bin alt genug). 

Ob was legal ist oder nicht, ist erstmal zweitrangig.

Und ich bezweifle ernsthaft, dass ich in der Apo Antibiotika zum Spritzen bekomme. Das geht nur mit Verschreibung. Die Apo muss ein Eingangs- und Ausgangsbuch führen und den Ausgang durch Verschreibungen belegen.
Wollte mal ein einfaches Wurmmittel für meine Frettchen haben - nix - nur mit Verschreibung. Obwohl ich den Apotheker kenne.

Wenn ein TA Medikamente hergibt oder zur Nachbehandlung zurück lässt, dann ist das völlig legal, denn es ist dann sozusagen verschrieben.

Also kann ich zu meinen TA gehen, mir das Zeugs verschreiben lassen (oder direkt mitnehmen), und gut isses.

Bleibt für mich nur die Frage: traue ich mir die Prozedur zu!
Kann ich richtig betäuben, schneiden, spritzen, behandeln, nachversorgen etc.? - und da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.

Bin zwar kein Dummerchen und auch nicht ungeschickt, aber es handelt sich immerhin um ein lebendes Tier, ob nun Fisch, Kröte oder Dackel.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Thomas



> ich wollte hier keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen.



du hast hier keinen Streit vom Zaun gebrochen , hier sind nur zwei Menschen unterschiedlicher Meinung und haben dies geschrieben . Man sollte solche Discusionen aber auch zulassen , da man nur so verschiedene Meinungen erfährt und sich sellbst ein Bild machen kann . Immer gleich dazwischen hauen ist in meinen Augen nicht der richtige Weg und führt meisst zu noch mehr Scherben .



> Ich bin Dankfür für die bisherigen Tipps, zeigen sie mir doch, dass das alles nicht so ohne ist. Aber ich habe nun eine Basis.
> Entscheiden, was ich mache, muss immer noch ich selbst (Bin alt genug).


nun hast du verschiedene Meinungen zu diesem Thema gehört und kannst entscheiden was zu tun ist , du musst dir nur im Klaren sein , das eine Behandlung nur Erfolgt zeigt , wenn du die Ursache behandelst und nicht nur die Symthome . Darum ist eine genaue Diagnose erforderlich .



> Wenn ein TA Medikamente hergibt oder zur Nachbehandlung zurück lässt, dann ist das völlig legal, denn es ist dann sozusagen verschrieben.
> 
> Also kann ich zu meinen TA gehen, mir das Zeugs verschreiben lassen (oder direkt mitnehmen), und gut isses.



Ja , nur hatt in diesem Fall der TA auch eine Diagnose gestellt und du weisst was du behandeln musst .



> Bleibt für mich nur die Frage: traue ich mir die Prozedur zu!
> Kann ich richtig betäuben, schneiden, spritzen, behandeln, nachversorgen etc.? - und da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.


Da wäre ich mir auch nicht so sicher , das hatt bestimmt nichts mit dumm zu tun . Ohne jemals dabei zugeschaut zu haben weiss man nicht recht was man überhaupt schneiden soll . Ich habe einem meiner beiden Koihändler , welcher seine Fische auch spritz , betäubt und schneidet , schon mehrfach dabei zugesehen , traue mich aber immer noch nicht recht daran . Frau Lechleiter hatte mal erklärt , auf was man achten muss nur ist die Theorie noch lange nicht die Praxis .


> aber es handelt sich immerhin um ein lebendes Tier, ob nun Fisch, Kröte oder Dackel.


genau darin liegt der Knackpunkt .
Leider gibt es aber nicht überall TA die sich mit Fischen befassen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,

werde jetzt zur Fa. Täumer (Koi Spezialist), Landau fahren und erstmal eine Wasseranalyse machen lassen. Auch auf Keime etc.

Der Chefe wird dann meinen Koi entsprechend behandeln, bzw. operieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 
So, nun renkt Euch wieder ein. 
Man muß ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl zeigen, wenn man einen Anfragenden helfen will. 
In den ersten Zeilen kann man schon herauslesen, ob der Anfragende im Umgang mit seinen Fischen geübt ist oder nicht. 
Einem nichtgeübten (Laien) werde ich keine Spritzaktion empfehlen, sondern *wenn nötig* einen Fachtierarzt. 
Einem langjährigen Koi-Hobbyisten kann man einen Rat geben, den er annimmt, oder nicht. Dieser entscheidet selbst und will seine Meinung eigentlich nur bestätigt wissen.  
In diesem speziellen Fall liegt alles klar auf der Hand: 
-Ein Koi-OP-Laie, 
-eine nicht entzundene, seit langer Zeit anhaltende Verknorpelung, ohne bakteriellen Einfluß, welche den Koi nicht in kürzester Zeit umhaut, 
-ein Beitrag von Paul, der sicher gut gemeint war, den Anfragenden aber  verwirrt hat.   
Solche Wucherungen an Flossen haben wir, die wir schon längere Zeit Koi halten, alle schon gesehen und evtl. abgetrennt. 
Bei guter Wasserqualität ist ein abtrennen und anschließendes verschließen mit Salbe überhaupt kein Thema. 
Thomas, Du hast Dich für den Tierarzt entschieden und das ist sicher immer die bessere Lösung, aber berichte uns und hier auf jeden Fall noch den Ausgang dieser Geschichte und das Handeln des Tierarztes.

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

wenn du die Möglichkeit hast von der OP Fotos zu schiessen, die du ins Forum setzen kannst, mit der Erklärung des TA, wäre dies auch für Laien interessant.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 
meistens das selbe und in diesem Fall auch mal wieder. 
[center:33bdd3a719]NICHTS einfach NICHTS. [/center:33bdd3a719]
Man hat ein Problem, schreibt es hier rein und andere zerbrechen sich den Kopf. Antworten werden geschrieben und angenommen. 
Doch über den Verlauf oder Ausgang der Situation hört man nichts mehr. 
Ist das nicht ärgerlich?     
Sowas ist mir drei Teufelchen wert.

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2004)

hallo rainer,

du sprichst mir aus der seele - und wenn du noch ein paar   vergeben möchtest - meinen seegen hast du  :cry: 

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,

Nachdem ein guter Freund sich vor ein paar Tagen angemeldet hat und seitdem ein bischen im Forum gesurft hat, stellte mir heute abend die Frage, als ich ihm einige offene Fragen beantwortet habe: ist das alles umsonst? Wie ist das möglich? Diese Fragen sollten sich mal jeder Fragensteller durch den Kopf gehen lassen und den Helfern als Dank einen feed back zu kommen lassen, ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt, oder?


----------

